# Omnivores Common Plecostumous



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I've heard rumors about common plecos becoming omnivores after they get big enough because they need more protein in there diet. 
Now for my story.

I was over at my friends house and I walked into his house thinking he was in there and I walk in look into one of his tanks and I see his albino common pleco sucking on his peacock eel and not letting go. So the nice person I am I run up and stick my arm there and pull them apart. Now was this just coincidence or is it TRUE????


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> I've heard rumors about common plecos becoming omnivores after they get big enough because they need more protein in there diet.
> Now for my story.
> 
> I was over at my friends house and I walked into his house thinking he was in there and I walk in look into one of his tanks and I see his albino common pleco sucking on his peacock eel and not letting go. So the nice person I am I run up and stick my arm there and pull them apart. Now was this just coincidence or is it TRUE????


I think it has to do with sucking the slime coat off the eel and other fish. I have not seen it in person but have heard the stories.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Alright we weren't sure cause we wanted to put is 11"-12" albino pleco in with his cichlids until he can convert his other 55 to cichlid or SW


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I know a guy that owns probably 12 common plecos that he keeps in various tanks. He has told me that he's had a couple of them that have latched onto other fish and killed them.

I had one that attacked Oscars daily. They don't take kindly to bullying.


----------



## kupa (Aug 28, 2012)

its truly true :dancing:


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

most (if not all) plecos are omnivores.. this word is relative thou, as a fish that eats 90% plant matter and 10% meat is considered an omnivore as is a fish that eats 90% meat and 10% plant matter... some fish are just not effective algae eaters, they will eat some but not enough to make an impact on algae growth in your tank...


----------



## kupa (Aug 28, 2012)

If gabe approves it must be true :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

m1ke715m said:


> as a fish that eats 90% plant matter and 10% meat is considered an omnivore as is a fish that eats 90% meat and 10% plant matter...


I use to think that too, but I don't beleive that is really correct. For an animal to get labled an omnivore both plant and animal have to be the primary source of food. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omnivore Especially the latter (90% meat and 10% plant matter) .....I think most animals with such a diet would get labled a carnivore.

There are further distinctions as well. A carnivore with omnivorous tendencies and a herbivore with omnivorous tendencies. Not too sure how much plant or animal in the diet is needed to get an "omnivorous tendency" added on :lol:

Some plecos might be omnivores (?) ......but I think most are labled as a herbivore.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BC in SK said:


> Some plecos might be omnivores (?) ......but I think most are labled as a herbivore.


Ancistrus plecos are herbivores, but it seems that most other commonly available "plecos' are true omnivores, with a number of carnivores. The Zebra Pleco for example is considered a carnivore.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Omnivores. Definately makes sense as they really are effecient scavengers, as well as algae eaters. Mine eat up all the crumbs as well as suck on any chunks of frozen food that might happen to make it to the bottom.

As far as sucking on other fish.......I would supsect that in most cases it's a fish that is either unable to defend itself or is sick/unhealthy. I've definately seen them suck on dead fish. And in the many years I have kept common plecs, on a few occasions, I have seen them suck on other fish breifly as an aggressive act while in a conflict with another fish; black sharks as well. Never seen a CAE do this. But all these fishes generally whack with there head to defend themselves.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If someone wants to learn more about their plecos, or other catfish, I recommend going to www.planetcatfish.com the best catfish/pleco site on the web IMHO.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Quite a few different species have been sold as a "common pleco". But I beleive the most common is this:http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=88
One's I have had in the past, and all those that I curerently have from the big box store apear to be Ptergoplichthys pardalis (L023). One's I have had in the past reached sizes of 12-13" TL after many years though apperantly they can get larger as planet catfish has them listed as a maximum 13.8" SL.


----------

